# Free Pipe Tobacco II



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Through Cam Shutte's Pipe Show Online, Altadis has reinstated their free tobacco offer.

So, all youse guys that missed out... here's your shot.

Some of the guidelines:


> 1. The offer applies only to persons residing in the continental United States.
> 2. Only one sample will be shipped per address.
> 3. Duplicate requests will be rejected.
> 4. To receive the sample, the survey items beginning with Male/Female MUST BE completed as well the mailing address.
> 5. The email address provided must be valid. If we receive a delivery failure notice, the sample will not be sent.


Let us know what they send yas!

Cheers!


----------



## smellyfeet (Dec 11, 2005)

Man, i need to move to the US.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I put my request in shortly before they took the Free Link down/ I have not got anything yet. I will have to see if I get anything.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, I put my request in shortly before they took the Free Link down/ I have not got anything yet. I will have to see if I get anything.


ditto o


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Signed up, this will be my first pipe tobacco. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Great find and I hope this one works...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, I put my request in shortly before they took the Free Link down/ I have not got anything yet. I will have to see if I get anything.


Well, I got it today. Nothing really special. I got 4 pouches of aromatics. Blue Note, Montego Bay, Midnight Smoke and Iwan Rees Co. Three Star. So it is 6 ounces as opposed to the two pounds they were giving away earlier.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I just signed up....can't wait. How long do you think it will take to get here?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, I got it today. Nothing really special. I got 4 pouches of aromatics. Blue Note, Montego Bay, Midnight Smoke and Iwan Rees Co. Three Star. So it is 6 ounces as opposed to the two pounds they were giving away earlier.


Montego Bay was one of my fav's of most of em...if ya want others...we'll talk lol


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, I got it today. Nothing really special. I got 4 pouches of aromatics. Blue Note, Montego Bay, Midnight Smoke and Iwan Rees Co. Three Star. So it is 6 ounces as opposed to the two pounds they were giving away earlier.


Got mine today. was still the real deal for me!! 20 pouches all together!! I think 5 or 6 were non-aromatics. Gonna have to start packing some extra bomb materials now!!


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

I have yet to try any of the what seemed like 10 pounds worth of pipe tobacco that I received (I unfortunately opened the package in front of my wife and she nearly went bezerk when she saw all the pipe tobacco - so I decided to stash it away for a while).

Anyway, I was just wondering whether anyone who had received the freebie had any thoughts on what I should be trying first - anyone have any likes, dislikes, recommendations, etc.? Just wondering.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Just curious if anyone has recieved anything from this one yet? Nothin for me yet.


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

backwoods said:


> Just curious if anyone has recieved anything from this one yet? Nothin for me yet.


I got a single 1.5oz pouch of Blue Note yesterday. Apparently they were giving out enormous samples previously -- but word got out to some "freebie" type websites and people were signing up in gangloads. They were getting hundreds and hundreds of requests...so they cut it down majorly.

Sucks for me -- hope as many real pipers got a good sized sample as possible. Sounds like a lot of people were just ordering to just get something free.


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

I just sent mine in, we'll see that happens.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

cb25 said:


> I got a single 1.5oz pouch of Blue Note yesterday. Apparently they were giving out enormous samples previously -- but word got out to some "freebie" type websites and people were signing up in gangloads. They were getting hundreds and hundreds of requests...so they cut it down majorly.
> 
> Sucks for me -- hope as many real pipers got a good sized sample as possible. Sounds like a lot of people were just ordering to just get something free.


pm me your addie. i have tons of pouches i can send you to sample!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

cb25 said:


> I got a single 1.5oz pouch of Blue Note yesterday. Apparently they were giving out enormous samples previously -- but word got out to some "freebie" type websites and people were signing up in gangloads. They were getting hundreds and hundreds of requests...so they cut it down majorly.
> 
> Sucks for me -- hope as many real pipers got a good sized sample as possible. Sounds like a lot of people were just ordering to just get something free.


I hear ya. This seemed like the perfect way for me to try another slope If I didnt care for it, I was going to hand off the rest to gorillas here.


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

hollywood said:


> pm me your addie. i have tons of pouches i can send you to sample!!


if i must! haha...that's a very generous offer hollywood, i'll shoot you a pm in a moment.

hopefully someday i can return the generosity!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Very annoying that there are no such free offers available to us Brits!!

i am just starting to get into pipe smoking and i will have my first pipe before long but no tobacco as yet, ive heard these free smaplers are a cheap and easy way to try some belnds to see what suits you. Damn you American companies with your free stuff!!!! :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

cb25 said:


> if i must! haha...that's a very generous offer hollywood, i'll shoot you a pm in a moment.
> 
> hopefully someday i can return the generosity!


i'm only paying it forward. so many people have been ultra generous with the stuff they have sent to me; it is the least i could do to keep it going! i have more tobacco now than i could smoke in 5 years!! glad to find somebody to help burn it up!!



backwoods said:


> I hear ya. This seemed like the perfect way for me to try another slope If I didnt care for it, I was going to hand off the rest to gorillas here.


you too mister!! send me your addie!! i'll get ya a sampler out!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

hollywood said:


> you too mister!! send me your addie!! i'll get ya a sampler out!!


Thanks for the offer!! cb25 said he got something yesterday from them, so I think I will wait a couple days to see if I get anything. If not, I'll definitely drop you a PM.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

speak of the devil.... I recieved my envelope today.

1.5 oz bluenote
1.5 oz midnight smoke
1.5 oz montego bay
1.5 oz 3 star blue

these should keep me busy for a while


----------



## triumphcorvair (Nov 4, 2005)

Yup! I got my samples in yesterday as well. I had forgotten I had even ordered them. A pleasant surprise!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up on this hope I am not to late. This is a new Slope for me...maybe I wont like the Pipe very long...not sure if I can see the bottom or not??


Thanks Again Drrgill


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

FYI...i'm out on the front porch with a bowl of the Blue Note that i received the other day. It's quite tasty...muuuuuch better experience than the last aromatic i tried.


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. I got four 1 1/2oz samples of Night Cap, Dutch Masters, Wild Cherry, and Vanilla.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

LSU Tiger said:


> Got mine yesterday. I got four 1 1/2oz samples of Night Cap, Dutch Masters, Wild Cherry, and Vanilla.


Just out of curiousity, when did you send for yours?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, the link seemed to work for me, so I guess we will see if I get mine.
Scott


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn you americans and your free tobacco!!! :r 

sounds some good stuff they sent out, enjoy it guys!


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

I dunno... Mid April, I think.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, I got it today. Nothing really special. I got 4 pouches of aromatics. Blue Note, Montego Bay, Midnight Smoke and Iwan Rees Co. Three Star. So it is 6 ounces as opposed to the two pounds they were giving away earlier.


What he said got mine today same 4. Smell good have not tried any but I will

Drrgill


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

I just sent in for my free sample, been looking to try pipe smoking and no better way to get your feet wet then with a free sample right? Looking forward to whatever it is they send.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

This was a real good offer from Altadis USA. I recieved my 1.5 oz. samples today.

Rum Mixture
Aromatic Mixture
English Mixture
Black Mixture

I don't know how long Altadis is going to run this so, you better get on board fast to get your samples.


----------



## niner (Aug 3, 2006)

Dirty Dee said:


> This was a real good offer from Altadis USA. I recieved my 1.5 oz. samples today.
> 
> Rum Mixture
> Aromatic Mixture
> ...


These are the ones I got last night, I had forgotten I had asked for them


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I got my samples today as well. Very cool.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if anyone wants 3 large baggies of aromatic pipe tobacco, let me know.
i have one called "black forrest" and another called "peach cobbler" - both of them are what my dad and i use to smoke, but i have since stopped smoking them.
the other, i don't recall what it's called, but it's similar to that style.
i've had the 2 for around 5 years or so.
PM me (and post here if you've sent a PM), that way i only get one or two, not 10 asking if they were first.

thanks.

NINER IS ALL OVER IT - he gets 'em.


----------



## niner (Aug 3, 2006)

IHT said:


> if anyone wants 3 large baggies of aromatic pipe tobacco, let me know.
> i have one called "black forrest" and another called "peach cobbler" - both of them are what my dad and i use to smoke, but i have since stopped smoking them.
> the other, i don't recall what it's called, but it's similar to that style.
> i've had the 2 for around 5 years or so.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Just when I had lost hope....the package arrived. One month after putting in my request I got my pipe tobacco and they really give you a bunch for free. I got 1.5 oz of Blue Note, Midnight Smoke, Montego Bay, and Three Star Blue. I'm really looking forward to trying all of these.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I signed up for this and, because everyone said it was hit or miss, never gave it another thought. Came home this afternoon to an Altadis package in the mailbox.

Almondine
Rum & Maple
Irish Creme
Fox & Hound

Sweet! Free 'backky! 

Now, where is the Free Pipe link? :r


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

The Fox & Hound is smokable. Not bad at all for the first half. Gets a _little_ harsh thereafter.
I'll smoke it anyway. I'll never buy any but it was nice of them to let me sample it first.
I haven't tried any of the others because Fox & Hound is closest to what I usually smoke.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Got mine.. but all that was in there was a 2 ounce of blue note.. thats fine.. can't do much complaining, for a free pouch! I think I will try some now.
Scott


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

Still waiting for mine, but for free tobacco I can be patient.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I got mine in the mail yesterday. I'd forgotten I even signed up for this, even with the thread so active. :r

Nothing terribly exciting for me, but I may give them a try when winter rolls around.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Topshelf14 said:


> I signed up for this and, because everyone said it was hit or miss, never gave it another thought. Came home this afternoon to an Altadis package in the mailbox.
> 
> Almondine
> Rum & Maple
> ...


Yeah, my roommate saw that the package was from a cigar company and told me "your cigars arrived today". I was like WTH, the only cigars I've ordered are in transit right now and aren't supposed to get here til next Monday... Then when I pulled out the pipe 'backy it all came back to me. Got the same 4 1.5oz packages that you got. I have enough other samples of tobacco that it will be a while before I get to them though.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

The blue note was very tasty!
Scott


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I seem to have gotten a unique group

Wild Cherry
Vanilla
Cordial
and a Dutch Masters Whiskey


----------



## jonogt (Oct 2, 2005)

just put in my request today. i really want to try the blue note, wild cherry, & rum and maple. hopefully i get lucky.


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

I am going to get in on this. Thanks for the info, my wife may be ordering some tonight too, if you know what I mean.


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection Batman!

I got my sampler today.

Three of them were Tobacco Galleria (Night Cap, Wild Cherry and Classic Vanilla) and one Dutch Masters Cavendish.

Woot For free tobacco!


----------



## islandak (Jun 3, 2007)

No action on this thread in a while. It still works. My wife isn't into the cigar smoking, buuuut she did suggest I try smoking a pipe instead of cigars. Well, it can't hurt to try as a change of pace. I've always wanted to try a pipe anyway.

It took about 4 weeks. But it got here today (well yesterday, it's early in the morning now).

I'm not sure how well you can see in the pictures. From left to right the pouches are:

Fox & Hound, Rum & Maple, Almondine, and Irish Creme.

Now I just need to wait for my corn cobs to get in.





Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> I got my samples today as well. Very cool.


Just curious, but what did they send this time, more Tobacco Galleria? I took the last 3 pouches, poured them a large tubberware bowl, mixed thoroughly and put the contents in a Mason jar. Stuff's not half bad every now and then. If nothing else I'll at least be able to keep it fresh and use only jar in the process.:tu

F. Prefect


----------



## slawmaster (Jun 30, 2007)

RandalHall said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman!
> 
> I got my sampler today.
> 
> ...


I got the same thing just the other day. I didn't expect to receive anything, because after submitting my application I noticed that they only ship to the continental US... but it turned up here in Hawaii just the same! Hurrah, free tobacco!


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

slawmaster said:


> I got the same thing just the other day. I didn't expect to receive anything, because after submitting my application I noticed that they only ship to the continental US... but it turned up here in Hawaii just the same! Hurrah, free tobacco!


Ah, looks like I'm gonna get to play blender again.:dr

On a more serious note, I have found one Altadis aromatic that I have used in small quantities to produce some very interesting blends. It's called B-30 but the one drawback it has is that not only the tobacco, but any blends containing the tobacco need to be kept very tightly sealed when stored. Heavy plastic or double bagging will work for a few weeks, but I would strongly recommend Mason jars.:tup

F. Prefect


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Just ordered.


----------



## pyroperson66 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, just gave it a shot. I hope that it works and that I get a little bit of a selection to entice an complete noob. We'll see


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I thought I'd resurrect this thread to say I got my freebies yesterday. I got 4 1.5 oz pouches, one each of aromatic, english, rum, and black blend. I think that's what they were, at least. I'm at work right now and I can't remember the exact names on the packages.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for resurrecting! I just signed up. Maybe I'll get to try some new stuff for free


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

...nevermind, my form to them apparantly bounced back to me because their mailbox is full


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

It did that when I sent mine too, but it still came.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Can't say no to free tobacco.


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

I recieved my sampler from them about a week ago. It included 1 pouch of Midnight Smoke, 1 pouch of Montego Bay, 1 pouch of Blue Note, and 1 of IRC 3 Star Blue. Who can pass up free baccy?


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

dls said:


> Who can pass up free baccy?


 Those of us who live outside the continental United States, apparently. :hn


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

just signed up


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just signed up as well. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

just hit this up as well-i smoke the fox & hound as a straight english, wouldn't mind a free pouch of that-here's hopin'


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Got mine the other day. Received:

Jamestowne Tradition Aromatic, English, Rum and Black mixtures

Now off to get a corncob and try these out.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I also got mine the other day, four 1.5 oz pouches of Almondine, Fox & Hound, Irish Creme, and Rum Maple. They smell nice...


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Just put mine in


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Cheeto said:


> I also got mine the other day, four 1.5 oz pouches of Almondine, Fox & Hound, Irish Creme, and Rum Maple. They smell nice...


how long did it take to get yours


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> how long did it take to get yours


It really wasn't that long, two/three weeks maybe? I don't remember exactly when I signed up for it, but it wasn't months ago or anything.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

I just happened to smoke a bowl of the wild cherry I got from this awhile ago and logged in and saw he thread. The Cherry isn't too bad. Sounds like they always send different stuff though.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Sweet, just signed up for mine as well.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Still waiting on mine, but hey, it's only been a couple weeks.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

It will have been a month tomorrow since I put the request in and I have not received mine yet.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Not yet.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

I posted my request 6 weeks ago.
Still no response.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I put mine in 2 days ago.., I included a note about some of my likes, style of pipe, blends, etc to try and sound as legit and non-scammish as I could. I don't know if a human looks at these, but I wanted to sound like an honest pipe smoker.... can't hurt, will update if I get something.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

RandalHall said:


> Three of them were Tobacco Galleria (Night Cap, Wild Cherry and Classic Vanilla) and one Dutch Masters Cavendish.


Got mine today, and it's identical to the above.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Got mine today, and it's identical to the above.


how long did it take? I still haven't got mine


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> how long did it take? I still haven't got mine


I dunno exactly, but I received it today, and I think I signed up back in Oct when the most recent thread bump happened, so around a month to my best reckoning.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for the heads up. just sent my request.

-j


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Got mine today as well:

IRC Three Star Blue
Midnight Smoke
Montego Bay
Blue Note


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Another one:

Fox & Hound
Irish Creme
Almondine
Rum & Maple


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

DAFU said:


> Another one:
> 
> Fox & Hound
> Irish Creme
> ...


:tpd: Mine came the other day as well... Exactly the same package, so I gave the aro's to my girlfriend & will enjoy the free pouch of F&H. You can't beat free p


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Got mine around the 17th of November. Been busy with the holidays and such and forgot to post. This is the package I got as well.



> Three of them were Tobacco Galleria (Night Cap, Wild Cherry and Classic Vanilla) and one Dutch Masters Cavendish.


Smoked some of the Dutch Masters and it was not too shabby. The pouch smell reminds me of my youth when relatives would pull out their pipe bags. I had to of sat there and smelled it for a half hour.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Received mine today - requested 11/7/07 - 4, 1.5 oz pouches in a nice box - English mixture, rum mixture, black mixture and aromatic mixture.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

If you request now, like I did a couple of weeks ago, it says that the mail box is full and the message is undeliverable. Just any FYI.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> Received mine today - requested 11/7/07 - 4, 1.5 oz pouches in a nice box - English mixture, rum mixture, black mixture and aromatic mixture.


I guess I'm just not worthy. I requested mine 10-24-07 and still nothing. Oh well, I'm baccy poor anyway. p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Boink! Four tobaks today.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just got mine yesterday!


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I got exactly what moo got - no pete in my box though.....


----------



## Óðibjörn (Dec 13, 2007)

I wish I hadn't missed out on this! Then again I'm not in the US so it wouldn't have really mattered at all.


----------



## mandismuses (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if they are still sending a couple different flavors, or just one? I ordered a sample for my dad earlier, in the hopes of getting him to narrow it down so I know what to get him for Christmas or his birthday I hope it's a couple small ones, that way at least he'll be able to try a few before he tells me what he'd like. 

(I'm not a pipe smoker, but I AM a daddy's girl hehehe)


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

mandismuses said:


> Does anyone know if they are still sending a couple different flavors, or just one? I ordered a sample for my dad earlier, in the hopes of getting him to narrow it down so I know what to get him for Christmas or his birthday I hope it's a couple small ones, that way at least he'll be able to try a few before he tells me what he'd like.
> 
> (I'm not a pipe smoker, but I AM a daddy's girl hehehe)


I got just one tin.


----------



## mandismuses (Oct 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I got just one tin.


Ah well At least he'll get something new to try! I may have to venture into the smoke shop on the other side of town again...they don't like me much because I never have any clue what to ask for lol


----------



## johneaken (Jun 15, 2012)

Semper Fi on the God Country & Corps, I'm a Disabled Veteran and I love to sit with my pipe a burning , just chillin out,.


----------

